# The Official "Thanks Spoony Bard/Pooka" Thread!



## Knightfall (May 10, 2006)

Spoony Bard came through for us like a true hero. We must all make sure we thank him for all his hard work.

Thanks Spoony, you're the man!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Definitely! Thanks Spoony/MM/Pooka/otherstuff!

The masses appreciate you a lot!


----------



## ragnar99 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 10, 2006)

What they said.


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

Thanks you silly Squirrel. You could have though at least upped my post count to 25 K.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot! As the others said.


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

No I said  "Gimme a higher post count!" But I think I said Thank you before that...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 10, 2006)

Thank you Pooka.


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for getting things back up and running.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, Spoony!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 10, 2006)

Thank you Spoony!

The Auld Grump, can't breath... no site... vision fading... oh wait, there it is!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 10, 2006)

::Bows head::

Thank you


----------



## Pielorinho (May 10, 2006)

*Spoony*, you are officially awesome.

Daniel


----------



## The Lost Muse (May 10, 2006)

You guys, are the man!  Or... the MEN!  YEAH!

Thanks!


----------



## IronWolf (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the hard work Spoony!


----------



## xmanii (May 10, 2006)

Gotta agree, for someone who didn't have too, thanks! And thanks to Twin Rose as well!


----------



## Alzrius (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for giving us back our EN World Spoony!

As an aside, can anyone actually tell us what happened, how it was fixed, and how to make sure it never happens again?


----------



## GuardianLurker (May 10, 2006)

One more thank you. But dang it, now I'll have to work my post count up again.


----------



## irdeggman (May 10, 2006)

And I too pass along my thanks.  Good job.


----------



## Agamon (May 10, 2006)

I think I only thanked him 3 times at Nutkinland, so to make it an even 5...

Thanks, Micheal, you rule!!

Merci pour l'assistance vite, Pooka!

Hope you're getting some much needed rest after all the work it took to get things back again.


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Spoony, you went above and beyond honey, above and beyond.

Smooches from Shali


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

*Throws Money*

*Watches Spoonie get angry*

Um, guess I shouldn't have thrown pennies, sorry.


----------



## William Ronald (May 10, 2006)

Thank you, Spoony Bard.  Thank you, Twin Rose.  

I think that the true measure of a person is often found in how they respond to a crisis.  So, your dedication and hard work have shone through.  Thanks again.


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2006)

By whatever name- thank you.

A lot.


----------



## Mallak (May 10, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Throws Money*
> 
> *Watches Spoonie get angry*
> 
> Um, guess I shouldn't have thrown pennies, sorry.



Or at least taken them out of the rolls first, that had to have _stung!_

The Auld Grump


----------



## Steve Jung (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## Greylock (May 10, 2006)

Thanks again, Pook.

Now finally, I have checked out the "Download Thread" option. It rocks.


----------



## Seravin (May 10, 2006)

My thanks as well.  As others have said, you guys rock.


----------



## Kelleris (May 10, 2006)

Danke.  And many happitudes to you and yours!


----------



## Nyaricus (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm missing 900 posts, but the lovin' is still here  

Can't say enough of your dedication to this.

Now - go get some sleep


----------



## Steverooo (May 10, 2006)

...and to all the IDIOTS who said that Bards can't be heroes... enjoying the return of Lore, areya?        Thanks, Spoonster & TR!

As for "What happened?", all I know is "Database Implosion!", whatever that means!


----------



## Greylock (May 10, 2006)

As much as I like Chris Johanson, I understood this recovery to be all Pooka's doing. Am I wrong?


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

You're only wrong in that Spoony hasn't given me 10,000 posts yet.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> As much as I like Chris Johanson, I understood this recovery to be all Pooka's doing. Am I wrong?




I'm not 100% sure of the technicalities of who did what, exactly, but I _think_ Chris handled CM while Mike did ENW.  ENW was the big job, of course.  I know the two of them talked, etc. during the process, but I gather it was mainly Mike.


----------



## Lhorgrim (May 10, 2006)

Thank you folks.

You saved me.  I'm working third shift in a small town, and I was taking my two days off when the site first went down.  I hadn't realized how little there is to do around here between 2300hrs and 0700hrs if I don't have ENworld to keep me entertained.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Thank you folks.
> 
> You saved me.  I'm working third shift in a small town, and I was taking my two days off when the site first went down.  I hadn't realized how little there is to do around here between 2300hrs and 0700hrs if I don't have ENworld to keep me entertained.



 Did you try the chat room?

Though I think it was down some of the time...


----------



## Largomad (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Mike, molt bon treball!


----------



## Pinotage (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! You guys are great!

Pinotage


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

<bows>
We're not worthy.
We're not worthy.

Thanks, Spoony and TR.


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

I'm worthy of at least 20k thank you.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I'm missing 900 posts, but the lovin' is still here
> 
> Can't say enough of your dedication to this.
> 
> Now - go get some sleep



Only 900? 

I'm down around 3,000, but it's no big deal.  We'll get them back eventualy, and it's not the posts, but the content (which fortunately we've been able to save or had personal copies of).

Again, thanks


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 10, 2006)

A big thank you to everyone involved.


----------



## Pseudonym (May 10, 2006)

Much thanks for getting EN World up and running again.


----------



## andargor (May 10, 2006)

Thanks to all involved!

Now, time to cast _summon past time duplicate_...   

Andargor

EDIT: My old avatar and sig are back!


----------



## Umbran (May 10, 2006)

Good people make this a good place.  

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Michael Morris (May 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## glass (May 10, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> What they said.



What he said!  

Thanks Spoony/Pooka.


glass.


----------



## Andok (May 10, 2006)

Thank you very much guys!

I am just a clueless schmo who enjoys reading this board, so I don’t know anything about the hints of bad blood that I read yesterday on your board.  Whatever happened, kudos to you both for rising above and helping all of the gamers who visit this site.  What an awesome display of good character!  You guys rock


----------



## jaerdaph (May 10, 2006)

Thank you very much for your Herculean efforts, guys!

Now seriously, go have a beer!


----------



## FickleGM (May 10, 2006)

Well, it's worth repeating - Thank you Mike.


Thank you, as well, Chris.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 10, 2006)

Thanks very much Spoony!


----------



## Wilphe (May 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 10, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## James Heard (May 10, 2006)

May whole orc tribes offer to honor you with half-orc heirs, and may the forest fall to the blades of your many bearded half-elven children.

Many thanks!


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.





Thank me with extra 25K posts.


----------



## Gez (May 11, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> May whole orc tribes offer to honor you with half-orc heirs, and may the forest fall to the blades of your many bearded half-elven children.




That's the best formal thank you I've ever read.


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2006)

Well it has the novelity of being more interesting than mine.


----------

